# NDS Save Converter v2.6 ALPHA



## Another World (Aug 25, 2011)

The NDS Save Converter has received an update. This update changes the directory for plug-ins. Plug-ins aid the community by allowing any developer to create one for RAW format save conversions in powers two (256KB, 512KB, etc). For more information on this update and this software check the project post link below.



			
				About Plug-ins said:
			
		

> Plugins no longer go in the /Plugins folder, but in the /Plugins/Format folder. Example, included is a GBA plugin in /Plugins/GBA.
> 
> Thanks to UniqueGeek via PM for the news!








 Download





 Project Post


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 27, 2014)

Sorry for old thread, but thanks for this tool! 
I hope this tool will works on Windows 8 or later soon.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Jan 20, 2015)

This tool is really amazing.

I like very much


----------



## zfreeman (Jun 8, 2020)

working link: https://filetrip.net/files/f/26025-NDS Save Converter v2.6.zip


----------

